# I cant decide which Varmint Rifle / Scope



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

Im getting back into hunting again and I want a varmint rifle. I don't know what caliber to buy, I was thinking of a .22-250 or .243. I want a rifle that can really put a bullet down range accuratly. I want a rifle that will make me feel like a sniper (plan to be a Marine sniper once i get out of high school). I also want a rifle that will be durable, a comfortable gun, and can be modified well but still works great when stock. I will be hunting all kinds of varmint like prairie dogs, gophers, woodchucks, and what ever else. Which caliber and brand should I get? Remember, I want a LONG range rifle.

Now for the scope, I don't know much about scopes but what one should I get thats really powerful and can be banged up and not get offsighted?

I can spend around $500-800 maybe to $900 if im lucky this year.

EDIT: I don't want a rifle that overheats... I want one with a thick barrel if possible, or alteast a rifle that doesn't over heat


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

http://www.savagearms.com/10fp.htm

Go for the .223. This rifle has a fast twist barrel, so it can stabalize varmint bullets, and heavyer Medium Game bullets also. Bull barrel wont ever-heat, its accurate out of the box, and has the best factory trigger you will ever use.

Ammo is also cheaper than 22-250, and has more versatility.

It should be avaliable within your price range.


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

What about a remington 700?


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone else? i need help with the scope too :sniper:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Get the Savage above and get a Super Sniper 10X42side focus scope, the two together will set you back about $900.

The big deal will be getting comfortable with the Mil-dot sights


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there a good one that I can buy for around $200? I want to buy a bipod too but thats around $60-100.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

look into the mueller scopes.. they're great and right on with their price.


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Id buy a used Savage rifle in 22-250, 25-06,.243, .308. Then I would take the rest of my budget, and squeak a few more $$, and put the BEST piece of glass I could possibly afford on it. Quality only stings once. Just my .02


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

GO with the Super Sniper.

I believe Bushnell also has some decent scopes for aorund that price.

http://www.bushnell.com/products/riflescopes/elite_3200.cfm

I hear TELL the Barska makes some decent scopes. They certainly have the tempting features.

http://www.barska.com/riflescopes.htm


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

A Remington 700? That guy is on crack. They're innacurate...I consider a 1"+ group to be innacurate, anyways. Go with Savage. More bang for your buck, unrivaled accuracy. Their 12BVSS is pretty good, I hear. I just got their 10FP-LE2 police tactical bolt-action, and it's awesome. Only comes in .308, I believe, but they do offer a police tactical chambered in .223.

And don't underestimate the accuracy and range of the .223. Lots of people aren't fans of it, but these are the same people that think that a .22LR can't be accurate at 100 yards. For reference, I routinely make some pretty tight groups at 300 yards with a .22.

It's all about skill and confidence.


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

Well from my previous experience, ive had nothing but good things happen to me with remingtons. I came home today with a remington 700 VS .22-250. I havn't shot it yet but it seems like it would be an accurate rifle, has a floated 26 inch heavy barrel. After all, why would the police and military pick a remington for there snipers and not savages? One thing to think about . I believe the remington 700's are good rifles, not just because of the brand but because there an old rifle and have all the flaws fixed.

Thats my $0.02

Oh yeah I looked and looked at 3 stores for a savage police model and no stores had any.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> why would the police and military pick a remington for there snipers and not savages


Because the bean counting weanies that control the purse strings have the attitude that, "hey, this is what everyone else is using and we have been getting by with it till now, why change."

But there are some PD's who do listen to the guy that is actually going to be humping the rifle around. Here's my duty rifle:

Savage 10FP, McMillan A2 stock, Leupold 3x9x40 Tactical









Don't sell the Savage short, in most cases a factory Savage 10FP will outshoot a Factory Rem 700 PSS.

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> > why would the police and military pick a remington for there snipers and not savages
> 
> 
> Because the bean counting weanies that control the purse strings have the attitude that, "hey, this is what everyone else is using and we have been getting by with it till now, why change."
> ...


Have you ever owned a remington 700 VS? Or are you going by what other people say?


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

That is one SWEET RIG!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Spyider said:


> Have you ever owned a remington 700 VS? Or are you going by what other people say?


Several, and Winchester 70, and Ruger 77, and Browning A-Bolt, even had a Thompson Center Aristocrat in 308 once, for those that don't know, that's a break action single shot.

Any advise I give on this or any other forum will be from my own experience, if I am relaying something I've heard that will be very clearly stated.

But then judging by your statement:



> why would the police and military pick a remington for there snipers and not savages?


you are going by what other people say to make your decision on buying a Rem and not a Savage.

Not that this is a bad thing, it is after all how we learn what we like and don't like.

vizslaguy,

Thanks, the dang thing shot so well I went out and bought my own,

Savage 10FP .308 B & C Duramaxx stock, Sightron 4x16x42 AO mildot










Both have outshot Remmingtons on many occasions.  

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Huntin 1,
There is something scarey about you and I :lol: 
The couch in the background is the same one we have :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

zogman said:


> Huntin 1,
> There is something scarey about you and I :lol:
> The couch in the background is the same one we have :eyeroll:


Naaa, great minds just think alike. 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

i am alot like spyider and am looking at a ruger mini 14 any suggestions?
:sniper:


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Huntin1 I don't doubt that You outshot someone using a remington with your savage however, I think whomever you shot against was not a very good shot. And SpyderYOU can use any advice you want it is a free country thanks to those guys who do stuff because they've just always done it! Lol not picking a fight. Find a gun in our $$ range and buy it. Put a good scope on it I recomend a Luepold or nikon. Take it to the range and shoot shoot shoot. I also suggest a .22 caliber something like a Swift or a 22-250. They are fast and they are plenty of guns for those LONG shots. Good luck


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i wont buy it unless it says ruger.....in the exeption of the colt ar-15's
ive got a ruger #1 .204 and i love it cant beat the dependabillity of the ruger #1.....im open for argument ive always been taught dont buy it unless it says ruger but i would like to hear everyone elses opinions on ruger vs. other manufactures...


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

also if u plan to be a sniper i would suggest that u talk to a marine sniper of today and ask them what cal. and what scope is ussualy issued to them so u can be ahead of the game when u get in the the program....get used to the cal. recoil and drop compinsation and u will be miles ahead of alot of the guyz that are signing up! im also in highschool and am possibly looking into the same divishin of marines....mabye we will see eachothere in training haha well good luck w/ getting in if u go for it!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

marcus_rubbo said:


> i wont buy it unless it says ruger.....in the exeption of the colt ar-15's
> ive got a ruger #1 .204 and i love it cant beat the dependabillity of the ruger #1.....im open for argument ive always been taught dont buy it unless it says ruger but i would like to hear everyone elses opinions on ruger vs. other manufactures...


I won't buy Ruger again for the simple fact Bill Ruger Sr. and his bunch of lawyers are the ones that wrote the languagefor the Assault Weapons Ban that expired last year.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i did not know this bit of information.....this would not stop me from buying some of the highest quality rifles....juss my opinoin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I think whomever you shot against was not a very good shot.


Nitelite18

Hunt1 took state championship sniper competition. He shot against a one time national champion, and one fellow from secret service. Also, he didn't just shoot against Remington, he shot against $5000 Robars with American Optics Scopes.

I'm not trying to start any arguments here, I just think you should have some facts before drawing conclusions such as above. I shoot a Remington all tricked out and I wouldn't put any money for or against either hunt1's rifle or my rife competing against each other on any given day.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

nitelite18 said:


> Huntin1 I don't doubt that You outshot someone using a remington with your savage however, I think whomever you shot against was not a very good shot.


Yeah, you're probably right. :roll:

I "probably" ain't really a very good shot either. The Savage shoots bullits that are laser guided, just get em going in the right direction and they seek out the target. 

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

huntin1, I didn't mean to offend you. I am not personally a savage fan I'm sorry about what I said. I certainly don't want any enemies I'm sure your rifle is great I am simply saying the reason it is great is because is it is in your hands. I personally think that that accuracy has so much more to do with the shotter than the gun. It's just my opinion. Sorry for being ignorant. Good shooting


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I won't buy Ruger again for the simple fact Bill Ruger Sr. and his bunch of lawyers are the ones that wrote the language for the Assault Weapons Ban


Pure bunk............... even if you read the cite you posted which is after all one persons opinion it does not support your claim. (1) The writing was already on the wall for a assault weapon ban....note that is weapon, not magazine capacity. (2) Ruger saw this as well as everyone else and took action to cut it off at the knees by suggestion instead of a ban on assault weapon type firearms that the magazine simply be limited to 15 rounds. (3) The legislation and ban didn't happen until 5 years after Rugers letter to congress and the ban was for 10 rounds, not 15 rounds as suggested. (4) Ruger and his lawyers didn't write the bill, congress did and his actions just may well have prevented a total ban on some of the guns you now shoot. Ruger was in the business of manufacturing and selling guns, common sense tell you he wouldn't want to destroy his own business. Sorry to hear you are missing out on some very fine firearms......... Ruger makes some of the best. I guess you don't buy S&W firearms either.....


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

thnx for clearing that up...ill buy what ever gun shoots better and lasts longer no matter what brand or who made what bill or said this and that.....ruger has done alot for the world of guns so i think ill still suport him.....just my 2 cents


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

nitelite18,

Not offended that easily, just don't feel the need to argue the point.

Rugers: not that bad of a gun, I like the 10/22's and their revolvers, don't care for their hi-powered rifles other than the #1's mostly because of the way that they go together.

When asked, I make my recomendations and offer opinions based on what I know and have personal experience with. Take my advise or not, doesn't matter much to me. It's your money, buy what makes you happy. What is nice is that when one askes, they are likely to get several different opinions, this is a good thing. The world would be rather boring if we all used the exact same equipment.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

if we all used the same equiptment it would be boring.....good point


----------

